# Flash Sync issue - 5d3 with 600EX and Yongnuo transmitter



## Mancubus (Dec 11, 2016)

For a year I've been shooting a 5d3 with a 600EX-RT using Yongnuo 622 triggers.

They work quite well, but occasionally when shooting at 1/200 I get that black shadow area typical of when using a too high shutter speed.

This occurs like once every 30 shots or so, what could be the cause? I'm not forcing the shutter speed (1/200). Could my 5d3 shutter be getting worn out and messing up sometimes? (~100k shutter count)


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Mancubus. 
It seems strange that you have got away with this for a year, this was covered in some depth a while ago, and the net result was that this is most likely due to transmission delays that can cause this when you are trying to sync at max sync speed for the 5D. 
You might be able to find the original post on this if you talk nicely to the forum search app, personally I don't have much success with it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mancubus said:


> For a year I've been shooting a 5d3 with a 600EX-RT using Yongnuo 622 triggers.
> 
> They work quite well, but occasionally when shooting at 1/200 I get that black shadow area typical of when using a too high shutter speed.
> 
> This occurs like once every 30 shots or so, what could be the cause? I'm not forcing the shutter speed (1/200). Could my 5d3 shutter be getting worn out and messing up sometimes? (~100k shutter count)


----------

